# DirecTV2PC Failed to activate, Make sure you are connected to the internet -



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I am unable to activate my DirecTV2PC on my new computer, it says I am not connected to the internet. I get an activation error instead.

When I do a trace RT on the activation site, this is what I get.

tracert 203.73.94.101

Tracing route to activation.cyberlink.com [203.73.94.101]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms home [192.168.1.254]
2 7 ms 11 ms 11 ms adsl-64-142-1.mia.bellsouth.net [98.64.142.1]
3 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms 70.159.200.222
4 11 ms 12 ms 11 ms 12.81.20.60
5 12 ms 13 ms 10 ms 12.81.104.2
6 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms 12.81.8.65
7 12 ms 13 ms 13 ms 74.175.192.190
8 28 ms 28 ms 29 ms cr81.fldfl.ip.att.net [12.122.106.94]
9 28 ms 29 ms 29 ms cr2.ormfl.ip.att.net [12.122.1.45]
10 28 ms 28 ms 31 ms cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.5.142]
11 28 ms 28 ms 28 ms attga03jt.ip.att.net [12.122.84.21]
12 29 ms 28 ms 29 ms 192.205.35.170
13 216 ms 216 ms 217 ms seednet.ge2-11.br01.tap01.pccwbtn.net [63.218.24
7.82]
14 250 ms 229 ms 229 ms R59-201.seed.net.tw [139.175.59.201]
15 230 ms 230 ms 229 ms R57-134.seed.net.tw [139.175.57.134]
16 228 ms 229 ms 230 ms R56-14.seed.net.tw [139.175.56.14]
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.

Does this mean the problem is on the other end in Taiwan? Or is there something wrong with my set-up? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Those routers in Taiwan probably have ICMP blocked which is why the tracert is timing out.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

How can I activate the DirecTV2PC program? It was working fine with the exact same router set-up . . the only thing that changed is I have a new PC.

It isn't my firewall or router that is blocking the activation, they haven't changed. Any ideas? I can't tell if the cyberlink site is working.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. The bizarre thing is that I already activated this copy. Just rebooted my computer today after installing the IE9 beta. Installed some Windows updates as well. 

Not sure if it has anything to do with the updates though. I haven't fired up the program in a week or so.


----------



## nerftoe (May 14, 2004)

*FIXED!!!
*
gtbuzz.. you're a godsend. The culprit is IE9. I've been pulling my hair out trying to figure out what was wrong with my network. I had forgotten I installed the IE 9 beta a week or so ago. I uninstalled IE9, restarted, and bam! Fixed. "Activation Successful".

Adding some keywords so Google will index this page for others having the same problem:* DIRECTV.v5717_CyberLink_DMS090512-02.exe, Directv2pc 5717, Make sure you are connected to the internet, Activation Key*


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I uninstalled the IE9 Beta, and was then able to activate the DirecTV2PC program without a hitch. I then re-installed the IE 9 Beta, and it did not interfere with DirecTV2PC at all, so you can use IE9 after you have successfully activated D2PC. Thanks again for the solution.


----------



## gtbuzz (Jan 31, 2008)

Ditto. Not sure why I didn't think to uninstall IE9, but after I did it activated fine. Reinstalled IE9 after that and it still works fine. Not sure why I lost my activation earlier though.


----------

